# Nuove funzioni e opzioni di Portage 2.0.51

## ultimodruido

Traduzione decisamente libera di Neue Funktionen und Optionen in Portage 2.0.51

(Arrivato alla 8a modifica il 21/10/2004)

Portage-2.0.51 è dal 21 ottobre stabile, qui ci sono le modifiche rispetto alla versione 2.0.50. Le funzioni della 2.0.50 devono essere note (vedi [1]). Una guida all'installazione/aggiornamento è presente più avanti.

Riassunto per chi ha fretta

Chiaro e veloce calcolo delle dipendenze /var/cache/edb/world  :Arrow:   /var/lib/portage/world/var/cache/edb/virtuals  :Arrow:   non piu usato, "fatto" dinamicamenteemerge inject  :Arrow:     deprecatoemerge --newuse installa pacchetti con le USE Flags modificate nuovonuove FEATURES "autoconfig", "collision-protect", "gpg", "maketest"

Dov'è /var/cache/edb...?

Il vecchio file world che contiene tutti i pacchetti esplicitamente installati via emerge, si trova ora in /var/lib/portage/world. C'è un link simbolico in /etc/portage/sets/world che punta al nuovo file. Invece il vecchio /var/cache/edb/world è stato trasformato in un link simbolico.

Anche /var/cache/edb/virtuals scompare e sarà da ora in poi sara "valutato dinamicamente". (n.d.t. io non so a cosa serve sto file... quindi le parole le metto a caso!)  Se qualcuno vuole modificare i pacchetti virtuali, può utilizzare /etc/portage/profile/virtuals.

Perche non funziona più emerge inject?(questo praragrafo non è completo!!!)

--inject è ora marcato come deprecato e non può più essere utilizzato. Al posto di questa funzione possono essere marcati come installati i pacchetti attraverso /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, comunque ci sono alcune caratteristiche da considerare:

 Se si avesse bisogno di usare l'opzione inject, perche ad esempio si è installato un programma dai sorgenti, si può inserire il pacchetto nella forma < cat>/<pkg> <version > in/etc/portage/package.provided.Importante: Tenete presente che in questo modo, durante una ricerca con emerge -s il pacchetto non verrà segnalato come installato!!! Portage avvisera comunque che le dipendenze sono soddisfacenti. Se si volesse usare inject per impedire l'aggiornamento di un pacchetto conviene servirsi della funzione di portage /etc/portage/package.mask Naturalmente dovreste usare le opzioni ">", ">=" etc per mascherare le versioni successiveSe voleste usare inject per impedire l'aggiornamento di un pacchetto che è stato rimosso dal portage, prima di tutto dovresti controllare perche non è più presente in portage. Se è sparito per via di un bug sulla sicurezza allora ti converrebbe aggiornare. Se proprio non lo vuoi agiornare nonostante tutto allora puoi copiare il vecchio ebuild da /var/db/pkg/<cat>/<pkg>/ oppure ViewCVS nella directory PORTDIR_OVERLAY (tipicamente /usr/local/portage/<cat>/<pkg>) e poi procedere

Cosa significa il messaggio  ">>> Test phase... [not enabled]: ..." durante l'installazione dei pacchetti?"

Dai una sbirciata più avanti a FEATURES="maketest"

Perche alcune flag USE sono contrassegnate da un * quando si usa l'opzione --verbose (-v)?

```
# emerge -pv gnupg

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.4  -X* -caps -debug -idea -ldap -nls -static 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB 
```

Vuole sottolienare che in una precedente installazione l'impostazione di quella flag USE era differente

Ci sono anche nuove funzioni?

--newuse per esempio. Questa è una comoda possibilità per rinnovare tutti quei pacchetti che erano stati installati con USE diverse da quelle attuali. Esempio:

```
emerge --newuse -uD world -av
```

Alcune nuove FEATURES (vedi "man make.conf")  sono state aggiunte:

FEATURES="autoconfig" non adatta automaticamente i file di configurazione nè configura un pacchetto dopo l'installazione (E' probabilmente necessaria se si usa Gentoo su sistemi embedded)

FEATURES="gpg" attiva la marcatura degli Ebuild con GPG.  Ora non c'è più solo il controllo MD5, ma anche attraverso il mirror Rsync (eh?).  si può scegliere tra FEATURES="gpg", FEATURES="gpg strict" e FEATURES="gpg severe" scritte con livello di sicurezza crescente spostandosi verso destra

FEATURES="collision-protect" previene che i file di un pacchetto sovrascrivano quelli di un altro. NON puo essere usato durante il bootstrap

FEATURES="maketest" Nel documento originale dice che ad esempio puo' essere verificato se un determinato file e' stato effettivamente creato.

In pratica: se maketest e' attivo, emerge utilizzera' o la funzione 'make check' del pacchetto, oppure, se disponibile, la funzione 'pkg_check' dell'ebuild. (Ringraziamo qrz x l'aiuto nella traduzione)

FEATURES="candy" modifica lo spinner visibile durante il calcolo delle dipendenze. Per provarselo un secondo e decidere qual'è il più bello...

```
FEATURES=candy emerge -p world
```

E non dimentichiamoci di:  :Laughing:  

```
emerge -p moo
```

Ci sono stati alcuni miglioramenti nel riportare errori: *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> !!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2me-1.0.4.01 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_unpack, Line 26, Exitcode 0
> ...

 

E come lo installo?

E abbastanza facile:

```
emerge sync

emerge portage

etc-update 
```

Però non è ancora finita, bisogna prima spostare in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided tutti i pacchetti per i quali era stata usata l'opzione inject e poi disinstallarli. Per questo abbiamo lo script [5]. E poi: 

```
wget -P /usr/bin http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/misc/einjected

chmod +x /usr/bin/einjected

einjected 
```

Nel caso alcuni pacchetti venissero listati, questi possono essere trascritti in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided e poi disintallati. 

"einjected -- move" dovrebbe eseguire entrambe le operazioni in automatico (n.d.t. anche in questo passaggio sono andato molto a senso)

Spunti finali

[1] http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

[2] /usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.51_rc1/ChangeLog.gz

[3] http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/21204

[4] http://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/portage.html

[5] http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/misc/einjected

P.S. Ho cercato di essere il più fedele possibile nel limite delle mie capacità... mi assumo la responsabilita di eventuali castronerie nella traduzione

NB: Per completezza suggerisco di dare anche una sbirciatina qui: Gentoo - Portage 2.0.51

ciao a tutti nic

----------

## silian87

Eccezionale! peccato solo per il tool del gekit che faceva il lavoro con le use.. cos'ere, GUFO? cmq ottimo, lo metto il prima possibile.

----------

## federico

Andrebbe messo tra i messaggi utili questo post!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

i tool compromessi verranno aggiornati.. questione di tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## qrz

Aggiungo i miei 2 cent...

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche alcune flag USE sono contrassegnate da un * quando si usa l'opzione --verbose (-v)?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si, giusto.

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="maketest" permette agli ebuilds di effettuare alcuni test dopo la compilazione. (n.d.t. la spiegazione non l'ho capita)
> 
> 

 

Nel documento originale dice che ad esempio puo' essere verificato se un determinato file e' stato effettivamente creato. 

In pratica: se maketest e' attivo, emerge utilizzera' o la funzione 'make check' del pacchetto, oppure, se disponibile, la funzione 'pkg_check' dell'ebuild.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

da sottolineare e' che per il momento quasi nessun ebuild lo supporta,e  quelli che lo fanno di default, come openssl,  non lo considerano proprio.

bisognera' pazientare un po'.

----------

## neon

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Eccezionale! peccato solo per il tool del gekit che faceva il lavoro con le use.. cos'ere, GUFO? cmq ottimo, lo metto il prima possibile.

 

E' UseTool, cmq molti pacchetti dovranno comunque essere aggiornati. Il gufo gestisce cflags, magari un giorno diventerà --newcflags  :Wink: . Se hanno modificato anche il path e la struttura del DB dei pacchetti (una volta /var/db/pkg/) non funzioneranno sicuramente ne gufo ne usetool.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Il gufo gestisce cflags, magari un giorno diventerà --newcflags . 

 

Perche' non lo proponi?

----------

## ultimodruido

 *qrz wrote:*   

> Aggiungo i miei 2 cent...

 

grazie modificato ciao nic

----------

## xchris

Per quanto riguarda usetool non sara' + utile al 100% come prima pero' puo' fornire cmq un ottimo sistema per analizzare l'influenza delle USE.

Quello che + mi preoccupa e' il file virtuals...per il nuovo tool.

Vedro' con calma come viene implementato.

Anfaaaamiiiii   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

aaaanvedi.

cmq guarda, che l'opzione --newuse non e' che dia tutto sto controllo su cio' che fai... usetool e' parecchio piu granulare in questo senso. e lo preferisco (almeno per ora)

----------

## GhePeU

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --upgradeonly world
> 
> *** Warning: --upgradeonly is a deprecated option in portage-2.0.51_rc1
> ...

 

eh?!? e al posto di quella cosa si fa? non voglio che emerge -u world mi faccia il downgrade di tutti i pacchetti ~x86 che ho su

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Li metti in /etc/portage/package.keywords . Guarda le FAQ

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Li metti in /etc/portage/package.keywords . Guarda le FAQ

 

non posto qui spesso ma di sicuro a man portage ci arrivo 

un esempio: al momento uso delle glibc instabili, che mi servono per risolvere i problemi di certo software commerciale disponibile solo già compilato (matlab, maple) con le NPTL ma di sicuro non ho la minima idea di usare stabilmente glibc ~x86

con emerge -U va tutto bene, ma emerge -u cerca di downgradarmele... so che c'è un blocco che lo impedisce, ma questo non vale in tutti i casi in cui il pacchetto ~x86 si usa una tantum

potrei anche usare =sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4* ma dovrei farlo per ogni singolo pacchetto... emerge dovrebbe semplificare la vita, non complicare i file di configurazione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa ma non capisco bene quello che vuoi fare

----------

## Sparker

Nessuno ha notato che viene fatto un file di lock durante il dowload dei file così che se si lancia un emerge -uDf world  e un emerge -uD world in contemporanea non si rischia più di corrompere il file scaricato?

----------

## gutter

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha notato che viene fatto un file di lock durante il dowload dei file così che se si lancia un emerge -uDf world  e un emerge -uD world in contemporanea non si rischia più di corrompere il file scaricato?

 

Questa secondo me è davvero un'ottima cosa. Che risponde all'eterna domanda:

Che succede se lancio due emerge assieme?

 :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che succede se lancio due emerge assieme? 

 

Questo problema credo che resta visto che come fa quando sta compilando una dipendenza che magari e' anche dell'altro pacchetto? Alla peggio te la compila due volte ma se la compila nello stesso momento? Inoltre se non hanno messo un lock nel file world e due emerge vanno a scrivere nello stesso momento si rischia la corruzione del file.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Che succede se lancio due emerge assieme?  
> 
> Questo problema credo che resta visto che come fa quando sta compilando una dipendenza che magari e' anche dell'altro pacchetto? Alla peggio te la compila due volte ma se la compila nello stesso momento? Inoltre se non hanno messo un lock nel file world e due emerge vanno a scrivere nello stesso momento si rischia la corruzione del file.

 

Hai ragione ho detto una cavolata   :Embarassed: 

----------

## neon

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che succede se lancio due emerge assieme?

 

Per quello credo dovremo aspettare portage-ng  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Per quello credo dovremo aspettare portage-ng 

 

Mi pare molto fermo pero' al momento

----------

## mambro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Inoltre se non hanno messo un lock nel file world e due emerge vanno a scrivere nello stesso momento si rischia la corruzione del file.

 

Io faccio emerge contemporanei da sempre e non è mai succeso niente... tocchiamo ferro   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io faccio emerge contemporanei da sempre e non è mai succeso niente... tocchiamo ferro  

 

Auguri se continui

----------

## mambro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Io faccio emerge contemporanei da sempre e non è mai succeso niente... tocchiamo ferro   
> 
> Auguri se continui

 

Bene, ora so che succederà qualcosa   :Laughing: 

Cmq male che vada con un  regenworld dovrei mettere a posto no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Cmq male che vada con un  regenworld dovrei mettere a posto no?

 

Non proprio. Leggi il post di unclepine li c'e' scritto perche' regenworld non fa la stessa cosa

----------

## mambro

Da qui pare essere la stessa cosa 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=228341&highlight=regenworld

 :Confused: 

Se creo il file vuoto e do regenworld dovrebbe andare.. o no?

Non capisco a quale post ti riferisci

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@mambro: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1592913#1592913

----------

## Trust No One

Salve, sono nuovo di questo forum e di linux gentoo anche ( di qualche settimana diciamo  :Razz:  ).

Volevo sapere alcune differenze di opzione riguardo emerge :

cosa c'è di diverso nel fare : 

1) emerge -u portage / emerge sync

2) emerge system / emerge world

Mi sorgono questi dubbi poichè tempo fa ho installato gentoo sul mio hd ed ho eseguito $emerge sync , la cosa mi ha preso una mezz'oretta ; dopo di ciò ho anche fatto $emerge -u portge ( sotto consiglio dello stesso emerge  :Very Happy:  ) ed ha aggiornato il portage dalla versione 2.0.49 alla 2.0.51 ( non vorrei sbagliarmi cmq mi sembrava fossero questi i numeri della versione ), dopo aver completato velocemente l'operazione ha iniziato una lunga fase di ulteriori aggiornamenti che comprendevano il gcc il perl e altre cosette, aspettando ho notato che digitando $emerge -p world compaiono molti pacchetti in fase di aggiornamento dall'altro comando prima digitato , ossia $emerge -u portage...mi sorge il dubbio che i 2 comandi siano identici...Qualcuno potrebbe chiarirmi la cosa ? O linkarmi un thread dove viene spiegata ?

Grazie

----------

## federico

il sync aggiorna lalista di pacchetti disponibili, -u portage emerge nello specifico SOLO il pacchetto portage.

----------

## randomaze

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> O linkarmi un thread dove viene spiegata ?

 

Mi sono perso nel tuo post, comunque:

Manuale di Portage

credo risponda a tutte le tue domande.

----------

## Trust No One

un'altra cosa: se nel make.conf imposto la seguente variabile FEATURES="buildpkg" , l'emerge mi crea dei tarball nella dir specificata in PKGDIR="dir" , fino a qui è semplice; nel caso volessi reinstallare un programma dal tarball creato devo selezionare singolarmente il suo pacchetto ? Esempio : dopo aver compilato kde 3.3.0 ( che sono oltre una cinquantina di pacchetti) volessi reinstallarla su un altro pc ( senza specifiche ottimizzazioni, solo per risparmiarmi il tempo della compilazione ) e volessi usare i tarball contenenti i binari gia compilati, devo copiare questi ed installlarli uno ad uno o c'è qualche tools intelligente che li installa automaticamente che quando faccio $ emerge kde ?

----------

## gutter

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> un'altra cosa: se nel make.conf imposto la seguente variabile FEATURES="buildpkg" , l'emerge mi crea dei tarball nella dir specificata in PKGDIR="dir" , fino a qui è semplice; nel caso volessi reinstallare un programma dal tarball creato devo selezionare singolarmente il suo pacchetto ? Esempio : dopo aver compilato kde 3.3.0 ( che sono oltre una cinquantina di pacchetti) volessi reinstallarla su un altro pc ( senza specifiche ottimizzazioni, solo per risparmiarmi il tempo della compilazione ) e volessi usare i tarball contenenti i binari gia compilati, devo copiare questi ed installlarli uno ad uno o c'è qualche tools intelligente che li installa automaticamente che quando faccio $ emerge kde ?

 

Leggi la guida di portage come ti ha suggerito da randomaze. Tutte queste informazioni sono contenute in tale guida.

----------

## Trust No One

risolto. Grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E' uscito come stabile il portage 2.0.51. 

//Edit considerazioni errate

Mi sembra più veloce del suo predecessore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si perche' se usi = devi per forza specificare un aversione invece mettendo

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
```

vedrai che funziona

----------

## Trust No One

circa il 33% più veloce della versione precedente

----------

## xchris

si ok...

ma quanta roba scagazza emerge ora?   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

ciao

EDIT: veloce? saranno 5 minuti che emerge -S sta macinando (su 2 macchine)

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> EDIT: veloce? saranno 5 minuti che emerge -S sta macinando (su 2 macchine)

 

Io non ho notato tutto questo aumento di velocità.   :Confused: 

----------

## bld

Ho installato il nuovo portage. A parte qualche problemino e qualche cambiamento in /etc/make.conf non ho fatto altro per il momento e sempra che funzioni bene,. l'unico problema e' che quando metto sulle features la gpg

emerge mi da errori,. qualcuno sa qualcosa? Sul sito ufficiale ho visto che viene cittata solo la feature ma niente di piu.. installazione etc.

----------

## N0ise

Forse diro' una castroneria, ma e' possibile che il gpg, essendo nuovo, non sia  ancora pienamente supportato dai vari programmi?

----------

## darkimage

ok, tolgono # emerge -U

ma il mio problema è questo ... come tanti altri ho gnome 2.8 in un sistema stable e ho usato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS al momento di emergere gnome...

così facendo ho messo a unstable gnome e le sue dipendenze, la mossa più veloce e indolore e non mi farei problemi a inserire in /etc/portage/package.keywords ogni dipendenza se ci fosse un tool che mi permettesse di aggiungere gnome e tutte le sue dipendenze senza stare un ora a fare copia incolla...

----------

## gutter

 *N0ise wrote:*   

> Forse diro' una castroneria, ma e' possibile che il gpg, essendo nuovo, non sia  ancora pienamente supportato dai vari programmi?

 

Infatti, non tutti i pacchetti sono ancora stati adattati. In pratica questa feature controlla la firma dei file Manifest di ciascun ebuild.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mirko_3

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ho installato il nuovo portage. A parte qualche problemino e qualche cambiamento in /etc/make.conf non ho fatto altro per il momento e sempra che funzioni bene,. l'unico problema e' che quando metto sulle features la gpg
> 
> emerge mi da errori,. qualcuno sa qualcosa? Sul sito ufficiale ho visto che viene cittata solo la feature ma niente di piu.. installazione etc.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68371

----------

## xchris

si provava con gutter..

```

root@lyra edb # etcat -v gcc

[ Results for search key           : gcc ]

[ Candidate applications found : 24 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc :

        [M  ] 2.95.3-r8 (2.95) OVERLAY

        [M  ] 3.1.1-r2 (3.1) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.2.3-r4 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M  ] 3.3 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.1-r5 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M  ] 3.3.2 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r1 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r2 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r3 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r4 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.3.2-r5 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.2-r7 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M  ] 3.3.3_pre20040408-r1 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M  ] 3.3.3_pre20040426 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.3 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.3-r3 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.3-r5 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.3.3-r6 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [  I] 3.3.4-r1 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.4-r2 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.4.1 (3.4) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.4.1-r2 (3.4) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.4.1-r3 (3.4) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.4.2-r2 (3.4) OVERLAY

```

overlay? ma de che????

EDIT:usando gentoolkit....pre10 si risolve.Cmq direi che non e' corretto avere gentoolkit stabile che non funziona con portage stabile.

EDIT2: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68545

----------

## gutter

Stamattina allora io e fedeliallalinea non eravamo addormentati   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ok...

nuovo problema..

```

root@lyra ARRFA # emerge -Dupt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies              ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/cyrus-imap-admin-2.2.8 [2.1.14]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/gaim-meanwhile-1.0.1 [1.0.0]

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/meanwhile-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.2.8 [2.1.15-r1]

[nomerge      ] dev-php/php-4.3.9

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4 [1.3.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ]  mail-mta/postfix-2.1.5-r1 [2.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.32 [2.31]

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gaim-smileys-20031002

[ebuild     U ]  net-im/gaim-1.0.2 [1.0.0]

[nomerge      ] net-www/netscape-flash-6.0.81

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r2

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/arts-1.3.0

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/qt-3.3.3

[ebuild     U ]      net-print/cups-1.1.20-r4 [1.1.20-r3]

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.1027

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.38

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2016-r1

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.37

[ebuild     U ]      dev-db/mysql-4.0.21 [4.0.20-r1]

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.5-r3

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.9-r1

```

freetype.. deve essere aggiornato.

```

root@lyra ARRFA # emerge -up freetype

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

```

 :Shocked: 

```

root@lyra ARRFA # etcat -v freetype

[ Results for search key           : freetype ]

[ Candidate applications found : 6 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  media-libs/freetype :

        [  I] 1.3.1-r3 (1)

        [   ] 1.3.1-r4 (1)

        [   ] 2.1.5 (2)

        [  I] 2.1.5-r1 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.1.7 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.1.9 (2)

root@lyra ARRFA #    

```

c'e' una logica??

in teoria e' disponibile la r4 nello stesso slot..

solo facendo cosi' risolvo:

```

root@lyra ARRFA # emerge -up  =media-libs/freetype-1.3*

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies       ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4 [1.3.1-r3]

```

probabilmente quando faccio -u freetype aggiorna solo l'ultimo slot...

ma e' normale?ha sempre fatto cosi'?

----------

## gutter

@xchris: che io ricordi no  :Smile: .

```
gutter@morpheus ~ $ etcat -v freetype

[ Results for search key           : freetype ]

[ Candidate applications found : 6 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  media-libs/freetype :

        [   ] 1.3.1-r3 (1)

        [  I] 1.3.1-r4 (1)

        [   ] 2.1.5 (2)

        [  I] 2.1.5-r1 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.1.7 (2)

        [M~ ] 2.1.9 (2)

```

Io comunque sono riuscito ad installarla con il classico:

```
emerge -Du world
```

----------

## xchris

si pure io..

era solo per curiosita'... mboh

----------

## cerri

Ma FEATURES="moo" non lo dice nessuno?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma FEATURES="moo" non lo dice nessuno?  

 

Mmm, non credo, però si accennava ad "emerge moo" qui (seconda pagina).

 :Shocked: 

"Uh oh, m'è semblato di vedele un cerri"

 :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma FEATURES="moo" non lo dice nessuno?  

 

Semmai FEATURES="candy"   :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti... ho notato che il post originale è stato modificato. L'ho corretto anche io... solo che in questi giorni sono un po' fuso e temo l'italiano sia pessimo... però almeno ci sono tutte le info che stanno di la... nei prossimi giorni lo prendo di nuovo in mano per renderlo più scorrevole nella letura. Ciao a tutti nic

----------

## ultimodruido

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Ma FEATURES="moo" non lo dice nessuno?   
> 
> Semmai FEATURES="candy"  

 

Esauditi entrambi   :Cool: 

----------

